# Happy Birthday Sinister!



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Sinister!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Danke! I appreciate it. Sorry I am not around too much these days, but I do lurk and read up on things still. Ha ha!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

HBD Sinister


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Sin!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Sinister!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks guys! The birthday wishes are much appreciated.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya Sinister!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Belated Birthday Sinister! I hope you had a great day and have a great year!!!!*


----------

